# License For Selling Crickets?



## Callum Dureau (Jul 4, 2017)

Gonna breed crickets, and just wondering do I need a license to sell them? All help is appreciated, but please just give straight answers and not a whole paragraph thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 4, 2017)

No.


----------



## MANNING (Jul 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> No.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 5, 2017)

simple answer and straight to the point...NO


----------

